# prédécesseur, prédécesseure, prédécessrice, prédécesseuse - féminin



## essoufflee

Est-ce que ce mot est toujours masculin? Sinon, est-ce que ça dépend du sujet qu'il désigne?

Merci!


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour
Oui, malheureusement ce mot n'a pas de féminin, de même que successeur. Donc quand on fait référence à un prédécesseur femme, on essaie de trouver une expression (souvent un peu lourde) qui précise qu'il s'agissait d'une femme.


----------



## M0zArT

On peut utiliser *prédecesseure* même s'il n'est pas officiellement reconnu dans les dictionnaires.


----------



## cpt frakas

M0zArT said:


> On peut utiliser *prédecesseure* même s'il n'est pas officiellement reconnu dans les dictionnaires.


On le peut au Canada mais il s’agit d'un régionalisme qui sera perçu comme une faute d’orthographe en France où l’on préférera, si l'on veut ardemment employer le substantif féminin correspondant, le très exceptionnel _prédécessrice_.



Punky Zoé said:


> Oui, malheureusement ce mot n'a pas de féminin, de même que successeur.  Donc quand on fait référence à un prédécesseur femme, on essaie de  trouver une expression (souvent un peu lourde) qui précise qu'il  s'agissait d'une femme.


Si l'on considère important d'informer l'auditoire du sexe du prédécesseur oui, mais si ce n'est le cas, rien ne l'y oblige.


----------



## Nanon

_Prédécessrice _?!  
Pas un hapax, mais presque... Les dictionnaires n'ont à offrir qu'une phrase de Benjamin Constant (1813) en exemple. On peut trouver quelques rares occurrences dans des écrits du XVIIIe ou XIXe siècles. Ou alors, dans des textes contemporains, un usage teinté d'ironie.
L'orthographe _prédécesrice _est peut-être logique, mais elle est encore plus rare.


----------



## Wasabih

cpt frakas said:


> Si l'on considère important d'informer l'auditoire du sexe du prédécesseur oui, mais si ce n'est le cas, rien ne l'y oblige.


Je pense que dans beaucoup de cas, notamment devant un auditoire, il vaut mieux dire "prédécessrice" et avoir droit à des sourcils froncés que "prédécesseur" sans préciser du tout le sexe de la personne. On peut en effet considérer "prédécesseur" comme un nom masculin avant tout, et non comme un nom général. C'est en tout cas le genre d'évolution de la langue que certains revendiquent.


----------



## Nanon

Honnêtement, je préfère la solution canadienne (et suisse, il me semble) : une prédécesseure. 


> Le PR (Petit Robert) reconnait _une prédécesseur_ et ajoute, dans l’article : « Au féminin, on écrit aussi parfois _prédécesseure_ sur le modèle québécois.


Source : L’innovation et la norme dans les pratiques de rédaction non sexistes, cité par Termium (Canada)


----------



## cpt frakas

Wasabih said:


> Je pense que dans beaucoup de cas, notamment  devant un auditoire, il vaut mieux dire "prédécessrice" et avoir droit à  des sourcils froncés que "prédécesseur" sans préciser du tout le sexe  de la personne. On peut en effet considérer "prédécesseur" comme un nom  masculin avant tout, et non comme un nom général. C'est en tout cas le  genre d'évolution de la langue que certains revendiquent.


Cela dépend de ce que l'on cherche à transmettre. Si l'on veut faire évoluer la langue, choquer les puristes, marquer un engagement féministe ou si le mot prédécessrice convient mieux au style employé, s'il permet une rime ou s'il est fondamental que l'on comprenne bien, en un mot, que le prédécesseur est un individu de sexe féminin, alors il vaut mieux employer ce terme oui. Dans tous les autres cas, prédécesseur est à mon sens préférable.


----------



## Nanon

Sinon, il reste la bonne vieille périphrase : _celle qui m'a précédé(e)._
C'est d'ailleurs ce que je dirais le plus spontanément.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Bien moins exceptionnel que _prédéces[s]rice_ serait _prédécesseuse_, déjà attesté au début du siècle...!


----------



## friasc

Hier au cours d'une conversation lors d'une réunion de travail, j'ai parlé de la personne qui occupait mon poste avant moi comme de 'ma prédécesseuse' ('ah oui, c'est un problème fréquent, je ne sais pas comment s'y prenait ma prédécesseuse, mais moi ...') Maintenant à lire vos commentaires, j'ai le sentiment d'avoir dit une bêtise ou du moins de m'être exprimé maladroitement. Aurait-il mieux valu employer une périphrase comme 'celle qui occupait mon poste avant mon arrivée' ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour moi, rien à faire : _prédécessrice_ et _prédécesseuse_ sont irrémédiablement moches et inutilisables. Si je tolère _prédécesseure_, qui est un peu moins exotique, je m'abstiens de l'employer et recours pour ma part généralement à une périphrase du style _la X qui m'a précédé_, à moins que ne j'opte dans certains cas pour le masculin _prédécesseur_ même pour parler d'une femme.


----------



## JClaudeK

friasc said:


> j'ai parlé de la personne qui occupait mon poste avant moi comme de 'ma prédécesseuse' [....] j'ai le sentiment d'avoir dit une bêtise ou du moins de m'être exprimé maladroitement.


C'est peut-être dû à l'influence des francophones canadiens ?


> _Le Robert: _prédécesseur
> nom au féminin prédécesseur,
> (Canada) prédécesseure, et parfois prédécesseuse


En tout cas, je ne pense pas que tu aies choqué ton auditoire en disant cela.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Maître Capello said:


> Pour moi, rien à faire : _prédécessrice_ et _prédécesseuse_ sont irrémédiablement moches et inutilisables.


_Moche ET inutilisable, _ou _Moche DONC inutilisable _?
_Prédécesseuse _est aussi utilisable que _coiffeuse,_ même si moi aussi je trouve ça moche... (prédécesseuse,  pas coiffeuse)


----------



## Maître Capello

J'ai bien précisé « pour moi » ! C'est inutilisable pour moi, non seulement parce que c'est moche, mais aussi et surtout parce que de vouloir chercher à féminiser absolument chaque nom masculin m'agace au plus haut point, a fortiori lorsque cela ne donne pas des termes naturels.


----------



## jucami

Une question plus général pour les francophones: Est-ce vraiment si remarquable d'employer un mot dont le genre grammatical ne correspond pas au genre de la personne qu'il désigne? Par exemple, on dirait bien "une victime" même si on parlait d'un homme, non? Si on disait "mon prédécesseur," est-ce que le public penserait forcément à un homme?


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, tant pour les hommes que les femmes, on dit bien : _une victime, une sentinelle, une altesse, une mauviette, une ordure_, etc. Et au masculin : _un monarque, un tyran, un témoin, un devin, un monstre_, etc.

La règle jusqu'ici était donc bien d'employer le masculin _prédécesseur_ également pour une femme.


----------



## Bezoard

JeanDeSponde said:


> _Prédécesseuse _est aussi utilisable que _coiffeuse,_ même si moi aussi je trouve ça moche... (prédécesseuse,  pas coiffeuse)


Pour ceux qui ont intuitivement le sens de la langue, "précédesseuse" ne convient pas vraiment, parce qu'il n'y a pas de verbe "prédécesser". L'Académie le rappelle dans son document sur la féminisation des noms de métier :


> Deux formes de féminisation des noms en « -eur » semblent entrer en compétition : la forme en « -euse », plus ancienne et dont l’usage reste attesté dans un grand nombre de cas, et la forme en « -eure », qui est devenue très courante aujourd’hui. La règle est simple : la déclinaison en « -euse » s’opère lorsqu’un verbe correspond au nom (on a ainsi « une carreleuse », « une contrôleuse », « une entraîneuse », tirés des verbes « carreler », « contrôler », « entraîner ») ; dans le cas contraire, l’usage s’en tenait jusqu’à une date récente à la forme masculine (« une docteur » ou « une femme docteur », « une proviseur »). On observe que l’absence de déclinaison au féminin laisse de plus en plus souvent la place à une forme en « -eure ». Cette terminaison est commode à forger et n’est pas perceptible à l’oreille : du point de vue de la morphologie et de l’étymologie, un nombre assez réduit de cas soulèvent une difficulté. Si l’emploi du suffixe « -eure » peut parfois entrer en compétition avec le seul emploi de l’article (défini ou indéfini), il apparaît toutefois que cette forme de féminisation est particulièrement répandue dans le cas des métiers exercés dans une large proportion par les femmes : il en va ainsi pour le féminin « professeure ». « La professeur » (l’apocope familière « la prof » est très ancienne) présente un caractère quelque peu restrictif, même s’il n’y a
> pas lieu de s’interdire cette possibilité offerte par la langue.


L'Académie n'indique pas de féminin à "prédécesseur", mais à l'entrée assesseur, qui pose le même problème, elle écrit :


> La féminisation des noms de métiers et de fonctions se développant dans l’usage, comme l’a constaté le rapport de l’Académie française rendu public le 1er mars 2019, il est à noter que les formes féminines *assesseur* ou, moins bien, *assesseure* se rencontrent également.


----------



## Nanon

jucami said:


> Par exemple, on dirait bien "une victime" même si on parlait d'un homme, non? Si on disait "mon prédécesseur," est-ce que le public penserait forcément à un homme?


Pour moi, *et je réponds en tant que femme*, la réponse est oui à la première question et... oui, aussi, à la deuxième.

Bien entendu, on peut dire que _la victime est un homme_ et que _le chef de l'État est une femme._ Le genre grammatical de la fonction exercée ne permet pas de déduire le genre de la personne exerçant cette fonction. Mais le contexte, et même la nature de cette fonction, peuvent soit aider, soit induire en erreur. Je m'explique : si j'entends _la victime,_ j'ai tendance à ne pas savoir qui c'est ; si j'entends_ la sentinelle_, j'ai tendance à penser qu'il s'agit d'un homme, parce qu'il y a davantage d'hommes parmi les soldats ; si j'entends _la nouvelle recrue_, dans un contexte professionnel et non militaire (cf. _la sentinelle_ dans ce cas), je ne sais pas non plus ; si j'entends _la star_, je me dit que c'est plutôt une femme jusqu'à preuve du contraire ; si j'entends _le mannequin_, c'est plus probablement d'une femme qu'il s'agit. Après tout, même _la personne _est grammaticalement du genre féminin et s'applique tant aux femmes qu'aux hommes .

Mais cette déduction n'est pas toujours évidente et peut être biaisée : si j'entends _le juge_, je sais que le masculin peut désigner indifféremment un homme ou une femme, ou la fonction dans l'abstrait, mais je suis induite à penser qu'il s'agit d'un homme alors même que cette profession est très féminisée ; si j'entends _le professeur_, je suppose aussi que c'est un homme. Il en va de même avec _mon prédécesseur_, jusqu'à preuve du contraire, parce que le *registre *- c'est important - est un peu soutenu, qu'on s'imagine que c'est une personne exerçant un poste à responsabilité qui utilise ce mot et que, pour avoir accédé plus facilement à cette fonction, c'est plutôt d'un homme que l'on parle.

C'est pour cela que, pour ma part, lorsque je cherche à contourner cette difficulté, j'utilise une périphrase : _la personne qui était là avant moi / qui m'a précédée._


----------



## jucami

Merci Nanon pour toutes ces nuances. Je crois que la plupart de tes observations s'appliqueraient même à des langues qui n'ont pas de genre grammatical: moi dont la langue maternelle est l'anglais, je serais, comme toi, plutôt portée à penser spontanément à une femme quand on me parle de "model" et à un homme quand on me parle de "professor." On part dans une digression qui n'appartient plus à un forum linguistique, mais ça reste fascinant.


----------



## snarkhunter

... "prédécesseuresse" ?!


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Maître Capello said:


> [...] C'est inutilisable pour moi, non seulement parce que c'est moche, mais aussi et surtout parce que de vouloir chercher à féminiser absolument chaque nom masculin m'agace au plus haut point, a fortiori lorsque cela ne donne pas des termes naturels.


Que signifie ici _naturel_...? Conforme au maintenant célèbre "masculin non genré", oxymore supposer _naturellement_ justifier que "la boulangère est la femme du boulanger" et "l'ambassadrice est la femme de l'ambassadeur"...?
Dictionnaire de l'Académie Française, aujourd'hui (!) : _Ambassadrice : Femme d'un ambassadeur_.
Et comment l'Académie appelle-t-elle le mari de la femme ambassadriceeur...?
Claire Le Flécher est, depuis août 2021, à la tête de l'ambassade de France au Koweït. Comment parlez-vous d'elle...? _Elle est Madame l'ambassadeur_ _au Koweït_, alors que _Christian Masset est l'ambassadeur en Italie_...? Mon Dieu.
Le masculin PROPREMENT HUMAIN est toujours genré.


jucami said:


> [...] Si on disait "mon prédécesseur," est-ce que le public penserait forcément à un homme?


Oui. Quand une offre d'emploi demande "un ingénieur", une femme pense, inconsciemment ou pas, qu'on cherche un homme. Et, dépitée, elle s'inscrit au célèbre _Cours Pigier_, qui forme (formait...) les femmes sténo-dactylos. Un docteur (forcément homme), une infirmière (naturellement femme). Chacun à sa place.


Nanon said:


> Pour moi, *et je réponds en tant que femme*, la réponse est oui à la première question _[on dirait bien "une victime" même si on parlait d'un homme]_ et... oui, aussi, à la deuxième _[Si on disait "mon prédécesseur," est-ce que le public penserait forcément à un homme?]_


Et en voilà la confirmation.

Quand ma mère, _directrice _des service d'archives de son département (circa 1970), répondait au téléphone, elle devait expliquer qu'elle n'était pas la secrétaire du directeur, mais _le directeur_ des services. Non, non, pas la femme du directeur. On aurait dû, à l'époque, dire *naturellement *_la directrice _- mais *naturellement *l'intitulé n'existait pas.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

snarkhunter said:


> ... "prédécesseuresse" ?!


Calqué sur _professeuresse..._?
AuteurE / autrice, professeurE, prédécesseurE, généralE, etc.
Il est temps d'évoluer - quitte à laisser le temps au pied de s'adapter à ses nouvelles chaussures de laisser s'installer les termes nouveaux.


----------



## Locape

Si on dit à l'oral _*ma *prédécesseure_, cela suffit pour comprendre qu'il s'agit d'une femme.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Locape said:


> Si on dit à l'oral _*ma *prédécesseure_, cela suffit pour comprendre qu'il s'agit d'une femme.


Je suis bien d'accord.
Le problème est que l'Académie pourra toujours dire que _*madame mon *prédécesseur_ peut tout aussi bien signifier le féminin - et donc préconise l'usage de _madame le premier ministre_.
Mon Dieu. M'enfin - si c'est naturel😉...
Désolé de dévier vers l'épistémologie, mais on en revient à la charnière entre la science moyenâgeuse fondée sur Aristote et la percée Galiléo-Newtownienne...


----------



## snarkhunter

JeanDeSponde said:


> Calqué sur _professeuresse..._?


... Plutôt sur le modèle de _"les emmerdeuses, les emmerdantes, les emmerderesses"_. (... invention de Paul Valéry !)


----------



## Nanon

Mais on peut très bien retourner l'argument à ladite Académie, façon boomerang : _prédécesseure _est la féminisation la plus économique, tant et si bien qu'elle passe presque inaperçue à l'oral puisqu'elle n'affecte que l'accord du possessif et la réalisation éventuelle du -e final.

L'Académie française a atteint des sommets de mauvaise foi dans son rapport sur la féminisation des noms de métiers, paru en mars 2019. La _prédécesseure_ n'y est pas citée, mais la féminisation en _-eure_, oui. Morceaux choisis :



> Deux formes de féminisation des noms en « -eur » semblent entrer en compétition : la forme en « -euse », plus ancienne et dont l’usage reste attesté dans un grand nombre de cas, et la forme en « -eure », qui est devenue très courante aujourd’hui. La règle est simple : la déclinaison en « -euse » s’opère lorsqu’un verbe correspond au nom (on a ainsi « une carreleuse », « une contrôleuse », « une entraîneuse », tirés des verbes « carreler », « contrôler », « entraîner ») ; dans le cas contraire, l’usage s’en tenait jusqu’à une date récente à la forme masculine (« une docteur » ou « une femme docteur », « une proviseur »).


Dans ce cas, qu'en est-il de _professer > professeur _mais pas _professeuse _? Il est vrai que les professeurs enseignent. Mais verbe il y a, même s'il ne correspond plus à l'activité.



> Si l’emploi du suffixe « -eure » peut parfois entrer en compétition avec le seul emploi de l’article (défini ou indéfini), il apparaît toutefois que cette forme de féminisation est particulièrement répandue dans le cas des métiers exercés dans une large proportion par les femmes : il en va ainsi pour le féminin « professeure ». « La professeur » (l’apocope familière « la prof » est très ancienne) présente un caractère quelque peu restrictif, même s’il n’y a pas lieu de s’interdire cette possibilité offerte par la langue.


Plutôt que d'entériner la féminisation, on préfère « ne pas s'interdire » une entorse à la grammaire.



> L’emploi de ces formes en « -eure », qui fait débat, et cristallise certaines oppositions au mouvement naturel de la féminisation de la langue, ne constitue pas une menace pour la structure de la langue ni un enjeu véritable du point de vue de l’euphonie, à condition toutefois que le « e » muet final ne soit pas prononcé. L’usage est en train de se former : cette forme de féminisation s’appliquera-t-elle à tous les substantifs en « -eur » qui n’ont pas de féminin ?


Ici, l'Académie consent du bout des lèvres à s'incliner devant le fait accompli, à condition que le -e final ne soit pas prononcé : autrement dit, les Méridionaux de tout poil devront s'en tenir au masculin. Et puis, d'abord, le français méridional ne devrait pas exister, na. Selon l'Académie, on aurait le droit de dire _ma prédécesseure _à Paris mais il faudrait s'en tenir à _*ma prédécesseur _ à Marseille. J'ai bien tout suivi ?


----------



## Bezoard

Nanon said:


> Selon l'Académie, on aurait le droit de dire _ma prédécesseure _à Paris mais il faudrait s'en tenir à _*ma prédécesseur _ à Marseille. J'ai bien tout suivi ?


J'ai un peu l'impression d'un procès à charge contre l'Académie et d'une caricature de ses positions, qui du reste sont bien peu de choses puisqu'elle a assez peu de compétences, n'a pratiquement aucun pouvoir, et quasiment aucune audience à part pour se faire moquer. Mais il me semble pourtant qu'elle a fait un effort (maladroit peut-être, désespéré et probablement vain) pour tenter de mettre un peu d'ordre dans la difficile question de la féminisation des noms de métier ! Après, on fait évidemment ce qu'on veut de ses remarques ou recommendations.
Tout cela est parti de "Le problème est que l'Académie pourra toujours dire que _*madame mon *prédécesseur", _plaisanterie qui n'avait évidemment aucune vraisemblance (on compte déjà sur les doigts de la main les occurrences de "monsieur mon prédécesseur").


----------



## Nanon

Reconnaissons à la décharge de l'Académie qu'elle a avancé dans le sens des féminins en _-eure_ depuis sa position de 2014 (c'est moi qui graisse) :


> [...] elle rejette un esprit de système qui tend à imposer, parfois contre le vœu des intéressées, des formes telles que _professeure_, _recteure_, _sapeuse-pompière_, _auteure_, _ingénieure_, _procureure_, etc., pour ne rien dire de _chercheure_, qui sont contraires aux règles ordinaires de dérivation et constituent de *véritables barbarismes*.
> La féminisation des noms de métiers, fonctions, grades ou titres - Mise au point de l'Académie française | Académie française


L'usage n'est pas gravé dans le marbre, même par l'Académie. Sans quoi, elle n'en serait pas à la neuvième édition de son Dictionnaire.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Bezoard said:


> Mais il me semble pourtant qu'elle a fait un effort (maladroit peut-être, désespéré et probablement vain) pour tenter de mettre un peu d'ordre dans la difficile question de la féminisation des noms de métier !


Je ne vois aucun effort de la part de l'Académie : elle se cramponne a _on continue comme avant _sur les formes "naturelles". Cf _Ambassadrice._
L'Académie se contente de constater (déplorer ?) que _La féminisation des noms de métiers et de fonctions se développant dans l’usage, comme l’a constaté le rapport de l’Académie française rendu public le 1er mars 2019 [...]_
L'Académie se contente, dans ce rapport, de dire qu'elle suivra "l'usage établi" : "_dire le « bon usage » dès lors qu’il est établi et consacré". _Patience...


Bezoard said:


> (on compte déjà sur les doigts de la main les occurrences de "monsieur mon prédécesseur").


Ben oui - "monsieur mon prédécesseur" est une redondance inutile...!

Mon point de vue : laissons les femmes prendre les décisions qui les concernent. Je décide si je prononce r*o*se ou r*ɔ*se, je les laisse choisir entre auteure et autrice.


----------



## Bezoard

JeanDeSponde said:


> L'Académie se contente, dans ce rapport, de dire qu'elle suivra "l'usage établi" : "_dire le « bon usage » dès lors qu’il est établi et consacré". _Patience...


Mais c'est normal. Ses statuts lui demandent/imposent d'être _le greffier de l'usage_. Il n'y a pas à attendre d'elle des lumières particulières en linguistique, même si elle tente de bonne foi d'y voir clair dans l'évolution de la langue.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Je suis oiseau, voyez mes ailes - je suis souris, vive les rats...
L'Académie se veut le greffier la greffière de l'usage, mais en même temps tente lourdement d'influer sur ledit usage.
Comme le rappelait Radio France,


> la linguiste *Maria Candea* rapporte que certains académiciens n’aimaient pas « doctoresse » parce que ça rime avec « fesse »… Même si ça rime aussi avec « princesse ». Un autre s’est opposé à « rectrice » parce que ça lui évoquait « rectal ». Un dernier — que j’adore : cet académicien qui ne voulait pas « d’écrivaine », parce qu’on entend « vaine ». Il n’avait pas pensé que dans « écrivain », il y a « vain ». Je n’invente rien…
> Il y a des défaites qu’on a envie d’applaudir…


La relation entre l'Académie et le féminisme peut être mise en lumière par cette sortie de l'historien académicien Pierre Gaxotte en 1980 sur l'élection de femmes à l’Académie :


> Si on élisait une femme, on finirait par élire un nègre.


----------



## Bezoard

Je suppose que si on voulait faire fermer ce site, on pourrait aussi monter en épingle quelques âneries qui y ont été écrites ! C'est vraiment petit. Plutôt que la saillie isolée et datée de Gaxotte, je préfère souligner qu'Hélène Carrère d'Encausse est la secrétaire perpétuelle (ou le secrétaire perpétuel !) de l'Académie depuis 1999, et qu'elle en est aujourd'hui la doyenne à la fois par l'âge et par la date d'élection, et que Dany Laferrière y siège depuis bientôt dix ans.
Pour revenir au problème plus spécifique qui nous occupe, il est similaire à celui du fémimin de _successeur_ :
successeur (à un poste)


----------



## Nanon

Bezoard said:


> Pour revenir au problème plus spécifique qui nous occupe, il est similaire à celui du féminin de _successeur_ :
> successeur (à un poste)


Le problème est effectivement similaire. Mais ce qui me chagrine, c'est qu'il y a eu des féminins en moyen français : _successeure, successeresse, succéderesse..._ Dictionnaire de Godefroy - successeure
Même chose pour _prédécesseure _: Dictionnaire de Godefroy - prédécesseure
La question est - les questions sont - de savoir pourquoi on se refuse à réutiliser ces féminins en français moderne et pourquoi l'Académie a pu aller jusqu'à les qualifier de « véritables barbarismes ». Que ce soit un homme ou une femme qui succède un jour à Hélène Carrère d'Encausse (parce que, secrétariat perpétuel ou non, ça finira bien par arriver), ça va l'étrangler de dire « ma prédécesseure » ? 
_Prédécesseure _et _successeure _sont les formes les moins lourdes, mais les formes en _-eresse_ (sur le modèle de _demanderesse _qui se maintient dans le français juridique) ne seraient pas choquantes non plus.


----------



## Locape

Bezoard said:


> Plutôt que la saillie isolée et datée de Gaxotte, je préfère souligner qu'Hélène Carrère d'Encausse est la secrétaire perpétuelle (ou le secrétaire perpétuel !) de l'Académie depuis 1999, et qu'elle en est aujourd'hui la doyenne à la fois par l'âge et par la date d'élection, et que Dany Laferrière y siège depuis bientôt dix ans.


Ce qui est cocasse, c'est qu'Hélene Carrère d'Encausse a toujours été contre la féminisation des noms de métiers, et aussi contre la nomination d'autres femmes à l'Académie française, ce que racontait avec malice et sarcasme un académicien qui soutenait l'élection de femmes et confiait que Carrère d'Encausse votait systématiquement contre (je ne me rappelle plus son nom, il faut que je retrouve l'archive vidéo). Certains académiciens lui reprochaient de vouloir rester "la reine des abeilles" et d'autres la surnommaient _Staline_ à cause de son intransigeance (et du fait qu'elle est une spécialiste de la Russie soviétique et a une sensibilité de droite ).
Je préfère le témoignage de l'écrivaine Dominique Bona :


> On ne trouve plus ces termes choquants comme dans les années 80 où l’Académie interdisait certains mots. «Ecrivaine», «auteure» ou «autrice» : les trois sont dans l’usage. Il faut bien comprendre que nous sommes encore dans une période de transition. L’Académie l’observe.
> 
> Nous mettons l'accent sur la réalité du langage. Dans le rapport, il y a des listes de mots, *avec notamment ces mots si compliqués qui finissent en «eur» au masculin et qui peuvent finir en «euse», «eure» ou «rice» au féminin*. Nous nous penchons aussi sur le monde de la justice avec «magistrate», «avocate générale», le monde de la religion avec «rabbine»…  Si l'Académie vote ce rapport, ce sera un grand pas en avant, on ne sera plus devant un interdit académique pour la féminisation des métiers. En octobre, une place Jacqueline-de-Romilly a été inaugurée à Paris. Sur la plaque, sous son nom il est écrit _«historien, académicien»_…


"Auteure" ou "Autrice" ? (Libération)


----------

